# ASoIaF RPG - A Tourney of Gulls [Recruiting]



## Cor Azer (Mar 21, 2011)

"A raven has arrived, my lord," says the maester as he withdraws a small slip of paper from one of the many pockets hidden within his robes.

"Indeed? Seems too soon for a reply from Runestone. Who sent it? Seven runes on an azure field... That's the knight out on Lakelights, is it not?" The lord pops the seal on the paper, and scans its contents.

"Ser Terald Brocklyn, yes my lord."

The maester waits patiently while the lord reads, noting his liege's bemused smirk.

"A tourney at Lakelights. Interesting. It's only a few weeks away, so I doubt many from outside the Vale would have even been sent a raven, let alone have time to travel so soon. Perhaps I should ride." The lord's brow furrows, considering his reply. "Ser Terald's not particularly rich, and the message is somewhat vague on the prize - his greatest treasure?"

"Ser Terald was gifted with the Valyrian steel blade The Maiden's Kiss, my lord. By Lord Arryn himself after killing the Knight of Three Septs in King Robert's service."

"Wasn't it stolen? His brother I believe?" The lord had the odd habit of cocking his head to the side when trying to remember obscure details.

"Rhyllip, my lord, yes. He slew Ser Terald's wife Tessica and infant heir - named for The Bronze Yohn, if I recall - and then ran for the mountains; I am unsure if he took the blade with him or not, although he likely met his fate against the clans." The maester touched his chain, as if to refocus his thoughts. "I believe three daughters are still left to Ser Terald. The oldest may even now be of an age to be seeking a husband."

The lord frowned and handed the message back to his maester. "Send a reply to Lakelights. I will allow some of the swords in my service to attend Ser Terald's tourney, but I don't think I shall be attending myself. Unless..." the lord paused, tapping a finger on the arm of his chair. "Send some discreet inquiries. If the Bronze Yohn is attending, I may need make an appearance. A good showing may help my claim on the Westwater."

---

So... I've run several PbeM games before, but not a PbP, and I've only run a one shot of the A Song of Ice and Fire RPG before, so this'll be a first for me in a couple of ways.

I'm interested in running an ASoIaF PbP game (hence the thread here). The little scene above more or less sets out the starting hook, but a few more details:

The game is set in the Vale of Arryn region of Westeros, in particular starting on the peninsula where Gulltown and Runestone are located. The first adventure will be taking place at Lakelights, a small castle held by Ser Terald Brocklyn, a knight who was granted lands, house, and castle after the War of the Usurper. The game is set about five years before the books begin, so Robert isn't completely fat yet, Jon Arryn is the hand, and people are only occasionally still mentioning Balon's Rebellion.

The PCs will not be part of that house, however. Most PCs will be family or servants of a house that we'll start putting together once we've recruited a few players. The only restriction on this house is that it'll be a Vale house, probably founded during the Blackfyre Rebellion (to set the number of historical events). If we have at least 5 people interested, I may let players be members of a second Vale house. As with the books, there could be quite a few perspective characters, so I'm setting a soft limit of about 10 players (although I won't be offended if I get well below that).

I haven't played the system enough to really want to experiment with house rules, so it'll be just the main rulebook + errata (and I'll probably use the slightly expanded jousting options from Peril a King's Landing). I don't think I'll be using a combat grid, just narrative description, but I leave the option open to switch to a grid. I will be using/allowing the advanced combat rules, including the advanced reach section.

I'm pretty open about character concepts, as long as they'd fit with the ASoIaF world. This is pre-books, so magic hasn't really started returning yet. Prophecies, omens, charlatans, alchemy, sure. But nothing akin to mystical forces explicitly controlled. At least one PC should be a blood relation of the players' house(s), but the standing within the house is completely up to the group.

I would advise a good mix of character archetypes and attribute focus - there will be combat, but as in the books, it can be short and brutal, so avoiding it is certainly life-extending. Similarly, there will be intrigue - even though the game will involve a lot of landed and minor houses, there will be plenty of squabbling and jockeying for position. Whether or not one of the PCs is the lord of the PC house(s), we will be running the houses as a whole in addition to the individual PCs.

I do tend to hew pretty close to the tone of Martin's books, which means that some adult topics may be referenced - however, I will be going with the "fade to black" rather than explicitly describing anything like Daenerys' or Tyrion's bedroom activities.

For those who don't have the rulebooks, the system has a pretty good narrative feel to it, so I'm more than willing to help people build characters and get a feel for the game, even if they've never read the rules. People unfamiliar with ASoIaF are welcome as well, although they may admittedly find it harder to come up with character concepts.

I'm hoping for at least an every-other-day pace, but we'll see how that plays out.

My maester awaits replies in the rookery...

---

Character Sheets over in: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/305284-asoiaf-rpg-tourney-gulls-houses-characters.html
IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/307985-asoiaf-rpg-tourney-gulls-ic.html


----------



## HandofMystra (Mar 22, 2011)

A passing traveler mentioned in the inn last night that a new house was organizing. Jupelo (though the village knows him as Jup) got up early and went around the village gathering dried straw. Once he had a fair pile, he filled a tub, submerging the straw to clean it. As the late morning sun dried the straw, he planned the bonnet. He asked his friend Karyl for a fabric strip for the hast band as she had recently made a dress from some pretty fabric. He convinced to her to give him some precious fabric by telling her tales of the good life he would be able to have as part of this new house and that he would send for her when established. Holding his precious fabric strip he goes back home and, carefully stowing the fabric strip, returns to the straw. He pulls out a few of the dry straws and starts weaving a hat. He works for most of two days, using a scrap from the blacksmith to attach the ribbon. 
He takes his gay newly-made hat and tosses in the ring...

That was fun to write and better than I usually do. I have red AGoT a couple times but have not read ASoIaF (played it with Rodrigo at GenCon though). I am not sure that Jup would be my PC but it feel promising. An enterprising weaver.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 23, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> That was fun to write and better than I usually do. I have red AGoT a couple times but have not read ASoIaF (played it with Rodrigo at GenCon though). I am not sure that Jup would be my PC but it feel promising. An enterprising weaver.




I am planning on using some merchantile NPCs, so a tradesman/artisan certain adds some alternate role-playing opportunities.


----------



## HandofMystra (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know why you have not gotten any other responses. Before giving up I would repost after AGoT is broadcast next month.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 23, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> I don't know why you have not gotten any other responses. Before giving up I would repost after AGoT is broadcast next month.




I'm not in any particular rush - you don't get into PbP or PbeM games because you're in a hurry.

I don't know how quickly PbP games fill up here, but it's only been a couple of days. And while I don't know about everywhere, I know that it's March break in some places so people could be off on vacation.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2011)

Which ruleset do you use? I have the old ruleset special edition gathering dust on the shelf, and I would like to get back into a PBEM campaign.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 28, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Which ruleset do you use? I have the old ruleset special edition gathering dust on the shelf, and I would like to get back into a PBEM campaign.




I'd be using the A Song of Ice and Fire RPG rules by Green Ronin - not the older d20 or Tri-stat AGoT rules by Guardians of Order.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2011)

bugger. Is you making a character and me not knowing the rules at all an option?


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 29, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> bugger. Is you making a character and me not knowing the rules at all an option?




It certainly is an option. I find one of the big advantages of PbeM and PbP games is that the players can focus a lot more on who their characters are as opposed to focusing on the rules.

I'd just need a good description of the type of character wanted, and with only a few PMs back and forth, I'm sure we could figure something out.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll make it easy on you.

Laton did his best to ignore his sister. Like the sound of the waterfall, her questions didn't stop.
"How long will you have to travel?"
"How long will you be gone?"
"Do you really think you can win?"
""Will the king be there?"
"Will you win some money even if you lose?"

He sighed, bucled the last strap on his saddle and turned around, looking sternly at the 8-year old girl.
"Lisa. You better hope I do not lose, because it is custom that the little sister of a disgraced knight will be wed to the pigsherd."
"IS NOT"
"But you needn't fear, little sister, a pigsherd will run away when he sees your freckels and red hair."


"OH, I WILL TELL MUM YOU SAID THAT"

He laughs as his little sister runs away yelling. A cough behind him startles him.
"You shouldn't tease your sister so."
His father looks over the packhorse, and the destrier.
and walks around 'em, limping heavily and leaning on his cane. His sure hand make some minute adjustments to the tack
"Curses. I wish I could go with you. Be strong, my son. Make us proud."


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 29, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> I'll make it easy on you.
> 
> Laton did his best to ignore his sister. Like the sound of the waterfall, her questions didn't stop.
> "How long will you have to travel?"
> ...




Looks good.

So... Is he the eldest son and heir? Is he good with sword and lance? Smart? Sneaky? Too honorable? Hot-headed?

I can't completely work up Laton's stats until the House itself is done up, but getting such ideas down can't hurt (but of course, aren't set in stone)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2011)

I was thinking in the lines of eldest son of a smaller house in decline. Father got a severe injury on the battlefield and lost the majority of his retainers and men-at-arms in the final battle protecting the king from a flank attack. The House has never recovered, lacking the finances and manpower to maintain the estates. King Robert, being the thankful and kind person he is, hasn’t bothered to check up on his old comrade-at arms.
The eldest (only?)son has now come of age. He is trained by his father and a Sergeant-at-arms in the martial arts, and by the magister in general education.
He is a good swordfighter, an open an honest person without any experience at life in a court. He grew up in a rough place (mountains? Forests?) so he'll have some outdoor skills. He is just slightly above a hedgeknight in status.

This is a very important occasion fort he family. If the son can make himself seen, perhaps even catch the attention of the king, the bad fortune of the family might turn around.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 30, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> I was thinking in the lines of eldest son of a smaller house in decline. Father got a severe injury on the battlefield and lost the majority of his retainers and men-at-arms in the final battle protecting the king from a flank attack. The House has never recovered, lacking the finances and manpower to maintain the estates. King Robert, being the thankful and kind person he is, hasn&#8217t bothered to check up on his old comrade-at arms.
> The eldest (only?)son has now come of age. He is trained by his father and a Sergeant-at-arms in the martial arts, and by the magister in general education.
> He is a good swordfighter, an open an honest person without any experience at life in a court. He grew up in a rough place (mountains? Forests?) so he'll have some outdoor skills. He is just slightly above a hedgeknight in status.
> 
> This is a very important occasion fort he family. If the son can make himself seen, perhaps even catch the attention of the king, the bad fortune of the family might turn around.




That gives me some stuff to work with.

And in fact, perhaps that works as a bit of a lead in to designing the players' house. Maybe a bit of action in that regard will bring in some more interest.

Well, the first few pieces of a house design are in place: Your house is in the Vale, with Bronze Yohn Royce as your liege (who serves Jon Arryn, who serves King Robert)

The next step is to select the starting resourses and modify them for the Vale region. For those unfamiliar with the house resources, they are:

Defense - Fortifications, castles, towers, etc... (+20 for being from the Vale)
Influence - More or less, how the other Houses in Westeros hold
your House in esteem; for each 10 full points, you get one "important"
characters in your House (+10 for being from the Vale)
Lands - The breadth of land your House holds, which you can
invest in terrain types (-5 for being from the Vale)
Law - The general lawfulness of your holdings - how the smallfolk
respect you and how prevalent bandits, clansmen, etc. are in your lands (-10 for being from the Vale)
Population - Abstractly represents the population density of your lands (-5 for being from the Vale)
Power - Military strength. Used to build guardsmen, knights,
warships, etc...
Wealth - Household wealth - not necessarily liquid assets but
including stuff like cattle, taxes collective, tithes from bannermen,
etc...

Each has a base of 7d6, and then each player can add one d6 to any resource. I'll (try) to roll the bases attached to this post, and then each player can use ENWorld's dice roller to add a d6 to any one resource in replies.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2011)

So ,that's a well-fortified lawless area in the vale. Land isn't worth much, sparsely populated. Probably some mining, and a fair few bandit problems.

I'll ad my D6 to the power base. That'll mean I'll have some guardsmen to go bandit-hunting


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 30, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> So ,that's a well-fortified lawless area in the vale. Land isn't worth much, sparsely populated. Probably some mining, and a fair few bandit problems.
> 
> I'll ad my D6 to the power base. That'll mean I'll have some guardsmen to go bandit-hunting




That's a pretty accurate summary of the house's starting position, although we still have to roll for the modifiers from historical house events.


For those unaware of how Houses and house resources work - resources are invested or spent to improve the holdings and assets of the house. Up to once a month (but at least once every three months) the head of the house can make a house fortunes roll which can add.a bonus or penalty (usually 1 or 2 d6) to one or more resources; these represent abstract events such as a good harvest, flooding, poor tax revenue, etc. Higher rolls are generally better. If no house fortune roll is made, one resource gets +1.


What can these resources do?
Defense is invested into buildings such as a tower (10) all the way up to a superior castle (60).

Influence is invested to make significant family members - the head of house is free, but an heir requires investing 20 influence, a second son or first daughter 10, and so on; children beyond one or two male sons generally become free. Influence can also be spent during the game to add bonus dice to intrigue rolls.

Lands can be invested to describe the size, type, and features of the area the House oversees; each domain is generally 3 leagues in size, and a house can have multiple domains under their rule. Domains can be anything from a grassy plain (6) to a hamlet on a mountainous island (24). Each defensive holding is added to one domain.

Law and Population aren't invested; instead they provide modifiers to the house fortunes roll - low Law gives a penalty and high Law gives a bonus; Population gives a bonus only if it's middling - too high and too low both give penalties.

Power is invested in military units. There are a lot of configurations, but for example, a trained garrison of 100 men costs 5, a veteran group of cavalry (20 men with horses) is 10. Power can also be invested in Banner houses (which I would suggest we ignore for now) or be spent to add 1d6 to a house fortunes roll.

Wealth can be invested in a variety of things, but most give some sort of modifier to house fortunes, or increase the effects of the bonuses from house fortunes; a maester costs 10 wealth and gives +3 to house fortunes, a marketplace costs 15 and increases any house fortunes bonus to Wealth by 1d6. Generally, each point of Wealth can also be withdrawn as 200 gold dragons (4200 silver stags) for players to purchase stuff (to compare, a longsword costs 500 silver stags, a suit of full plate 3200 silver stags). Similarly, players can invest their own gold dragons back into their house (such as the purse won at a tourney) - each 200 gold dragons add +1 Wealth.


Generally speaking, invested costs can be recouped or repurposed (unless damaged in game), but spent resources are gone.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you looking for us to direct the house fortunes? I for one am perfectly willing to let the GM do all the housekeeping so I can have free hands to vanquish enemies and chase women .

What I would suggest is that the lord or maester occasionally asks the eldest son to make a decision involving the future of the holding? It would give me/us the chance to grow into the game and gives you enough possibilities to prevent us from doing anything stupid 

HandOfMystra, do you have any problem with me playing the eldest son? I'm a bit too keen on playing lead roles, it wouldn't hurt my ego to play the loyal follower for a change.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 30, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Are you looking for us to direct the house fortunes? I for one am perfectly willing to let the GM do all the housekeeping so I can have free hands to vanquish enemies and chase women .
> 
> What I would suggest is that the lord or maester occasionally asks the eldest son to make a decision involving the future of the holding? It would give me/us the chance to grow into the game and gives you enough possibilities to prevent us from doing anything stupid
> 
> HandOfMystra, do you have any problem with me playing the eldest son? I'm a bit too keen on playing lead roles, it wouldn't hurt my ego to play the loyal follower for a change.




Essentially, that is how it'll be done. The RPG actually recommends the players discuss together (OOC) what they want to do with the House; when/if a roll comes up, the Head of House (or his designated proxy) makes the roll with his stats and the House fortunes modifer. 
Honestly, it's more of a background thing anyways; it might set up a plot hook or two, but the wenching, scheming, and bashing are the more fun parts of the game.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 31, 2011)

Good good. We're all set to go then 
Might drop by my local store and see if they have a copy of the rules .
I swear, roleplaying is more addictive and expensive than crack


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Good good. We're all set to go then
> Might drop by my local store and see if they have a copy of the rules .
> I swear, roleplaying is more addictive and expensive than crack




I'm a gorram pusherman sometimes 

Well, I'm going to move on to the next step of House creation. If more players join in, we can easily step back and add their d6 to a resource of their choice.

House History

Each house has an era in which it was founded, which determines how many major historical events happened to it. I already said that the house was founded during the Blackfyre Rebellion, which gives it 1d6-1 events. Rather than list out all the possibilities, I'll determine the broad strokes of the events, but the players can flesh out the exact details of what occurred.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Historical Event 1 - Founding*

The first major event that occurred to the House describes the circumstances of its founding.

Infrastructure adds 2d6 to two different resources of the players' choice. Generally, it means the house was founded during a peaceful period of expansion for a lord or king. Using those details, you players can determine the specifics of the House's founding, and choose two resources to gain the +2d6 boosts.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Historical Event 2*

The second major historical event that occurred to the house is Favor.

The details are up to you players, but broadly, some major power (such as the king, a major lord, the Faith, etc) placed a great favor upon your House, adding significant prestige.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Historical Event 3*

The third major event the happened to your house is Madness.

Madness indicates that some influential figure in your House's history wasn't entirely sane, and his actions - for weal or woe - significantly affected your House's status throughout the Vale and Westeros. As a group, you should figure out who this ancestor is, and what he did that was so mad - feel free to use the resource modifiers below to help you fill in the details.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Historical Event 4*

The most recent major event to happen to your House is Doom.

Broadly, a close series of tragedies, catastrophes, and poor decisions has significantly hurt your House. Use the die results below as a guide.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

*House Resources and Holdings*

For now, I'll keep the running total for the house resources/holdings in this post:

Defense: 46
Influence: 33 (at least 20 invested for a firstborn son - Laton - as heir)
Lands: 18
Law: 14 (-5 to House Fortunes)
Population: 14 (+0 to House Fortunes)
Power: 22
Wealth: 21

Note: Added Infrastructure's bonus dice to Lands and Law. Still missing Acmite's and Deepwinter's one +1d6 each to anything.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok thanks.

I'm digesting and thinking. I'll post in a day or 2


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 6, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I'm digesting and thinking. I'll post in a day or 2




Take your time. I've got two possible players talking to me via email, so you may not be alone.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2011)

Question : when I look at the penalties, some are positive and some are negative (madness : defense -4) : does that actually give a positive bonus?

Founded in the early days of the empire, our lands have allways been rough and untamed. The first lord was granted his title after a heroic victory against the robber barons and wildlings which occupied these lands. He built a castle to pacify the lands, and started the first mines which were the basis of future wealth (bonus defence and land)
Our house grew in influence and importance,  sending it's sons and well-trained man-at-arms to battle for the king, and receiving well-earned thanks from the royal family.
Morniag the builder was an exception to the rule. Plagued by visions of war and slaughter that he claimed would swallow the land, he fortified the lands at great cost. This fortification would also nearly be the undoing of the familie, as the fortifications were a major target during the war. Heavy fighting destroyed much of what was built in previous generations, casualities amongst the peasants, miners and tradesmen was atrocious, valuable lands and mines were destroyed, and many inhabitants turned to banditry in order to survive. The once great house payed a hefty price indeed, it's influence and power laid low, it's wealth spent and infrastructure destroyed.

Is that something in the line of what you're looking for?


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 6, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Question : when I look at the penalties, some are positive and some are negative (madness : defense -4) : does that actually give a positive bonus?
> 
> Founded in the early days of the empire, our lands have allways been rough and untamed. The first lord was granted his title after a heroic victory against the robber barons and wildlings which occupied these lands. He built a castle to pacify the lands, and started the first mines which were the basis of future wealth (bonus defence and land)
> Our house grew in influence and importance,  sending it's sons and well-trained man-at-arms to battle for the king, and receiving well-earned thanks from the royal family.
> ...




Something like that can definitely work; we'll see what (if anything) the other players want to contribute to that and then iron out the wrinkles.

And yes, I thought I had added a note but I guess not, the negative penalties from Madness actually became bonuses - the rolls for Madness are actually a modifier of 6-2d6, but ENWorld only allows the die rolles to be added together, so I had to do some shenanigans to get an equivalent result (a penalty of 2d6-6).


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for double replying/quoting, but I wanted to clarify a few potential details.

Event 1 - Infrastructure - Founding


DrZombie said:


> Founded in the early days of the empire, our lands have allways been rough and untamed. The first lord was granted his title after a heroic victory against the robber barons and wildlings which occupied these lands. He built a castle to pacify the lands, and started the first mines which were the basis of future wealth (bonus defence and land)




The basic idea here works. I've set up the game so the House was actually only founded during the Blackfyre Rebellion, roughly 100 years before this game is set. Still, a great victory against clansmen, and likely supporters of the rebel bastard Daemon Blackfyre probably contributed to the award of lands and house.

Also, are you suggesting Defense and Land get the two +2d6 bonuses? Just in case you care, Mines are specifically something bought with Wealth, but do require hills and/or mountains in Lands.

Event 2 - Favor


DrZombie said:


> Our house grew in influence and importance,  sending it's sons and well-trained man-at-arms to battle for the king, and receiving well-earned thanks from the royal family.




Sons sent to serve the king, eh? Sounds like the house may have had a member of the Kingsguard in its short history.

Event 3 - Madness


DrZombie said:


> Morniag the builder was an exception to the rule. Plagued by visions of war and slaughter that he claimed would swallow the land, he fortified the lands at great cost. This fortification would also nearly be the undoing of the familie, as the fortifications were a major target during the war.




Morniag is exactly the sort of madness the game encourages - not necessarily evil, just off and somewhat disturbed.

Event 4 - Doom


DrZombie said:


> Heavy fighting destroyed much of what was built in previous generations, casualities amongst the peasants, miners and tradesmen was atrocious, valuable lands and mines were destroyed, and many inhabitants turned to banditry in order to survive. The once great house payed a hefty price indeed, it's influence and power laid low, it's wealth spent and infrastructure destroyed.




Now here's the tick. This last war was probably Robert's Rebellion/the War of the Usurper. Given that your house took heavy loses, and it's sitauted in the Vale, one of Robert's strongholds, and that the House had its founding supporting the legitimate Targaryen line, it seems likely that your House fought *against* Robert while supporting King Aerys, losing much of its status in the process. It was well established in the books that Robert didn't condemn anyone for fighting well, even against him, so presumably, your House finally bent the knee to the new King Robert after he defeated Rhaegar on the Trident, which allowed them to keep some of their land and wealth, but all greatly reduced.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2011)

I can see the lord doggedly remaining true to his vows even in support of a mad king. It'll probably mean they have a great antipathy against the Lannisters, those turncoats, and an especially fierce hatred against the Kingslayer.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 7, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> I can see the lord doggedly remaining true to his vows even in support of a mad king. It'll probably mean they have a great antipathy against the Lannisters, those turncoats, and an especially fierce hatred against the Kingslayer.




Certainly possible.

Likewise, the other Houses in the Vale may look at your House as traitors (for turning against Jon Arryn) or loyalists (for sticking to honor and oaths to the King). It may partly depend on why your House stayed loyal to King Aerys (perhaps it was moreso loyalty to Rhaegar than Aerys?) The reasons for your House staying Targaryen loyalists is up to you players.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2011)

Any word on the other players yet?


----------



## Deepwinter (Apr 12, 2011)

I am interested in playing, working on character at the moment, just a little busy.  

Deepwinter


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 12, 2011)

Deepwinter said:


> I am interested in playing, working on character at the moment, just a little busy.
> 
> Deepwinter




Hello Person whose screen name is suspiciously similar to a character in one of my old PbeM games, Welcome!


----------



## Acmite (Apr 12, 2011)

Deepwinter said:


> I am interested in playing, working on character at the moment, just a little busy.
> 
> Deepwinter




In the forum vernacular, "This".

Expect a character concept, well-fleshed and full-bodied, by week's end.  I have some reading to do!


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm working nightshifts this week, so my brain isn't up to much when I get home. you'll just have to give me a hand, I'll get to the rules in the near future


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 12, 2011)

Huzzah! Up to three or four players (I don't know if HandofMystra is still interested...)

If character concepts are a bit unfinished, you can still post some ideas about the House...


----------



## Deepwinter (Apr 19, 2011)

I've decided to go with a knight, not sure of the status or anything like that but started to flesh it out abilities, once I'm more used to my work schedule I'll have more time.

The House
I like the idea of the house fighting for the true king, Seeing Joff, on the TV show just made me realize how much I hate him.  ><


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 19, 2011)

Deepwinter said:


> I've decided to go with a knight, not sure of the status or anything like that but started to flesh it out abilities, once I'm more used to my work schedule I'll have more time.
> 
> The House
> I like the idea of the house fighting for the true king, Seeing Joff, on the TV show just made me realize how much I hate him.  ><




Joffrey truly is a little sh...

A Knight is good. Very likely to be the captain of the guard, if only for a lack of real knights in the House.

Any thoughts as to what resource you want to bump (1d6)? Opinion on the resources to bump for Infrastructure (2x 2d6)?


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello? Hello? Is the rookery empty?

I know this game is slow getting going because of player unfamiliarity with House construction rules. Would you guys prefer me to take what we've got so far and just finish the House myself so we can get to the good stuff (or at least, get to character generation)?


----------



## Kazun (Apr 21, 2011)

I am interested in playing. I even made an enworld account just for this thread.  I've read all the novels, and played through house/character generation back when the Green Ronin system first came out; I am familiar with the process, if a bit rusty.

I could see myself playing a character that is concerned with the House's coin purse. Maybe I oversee the operation of the mines, or perhaps I am tasked with leveraging our assets to secure funding from other houses. The character would be either of a gruff, practical demeanor (in the case of the management of the mines), or a charismatic bookkeeper with a gilded tongue. Either way, I imagine I'm not actually a child of the house. Perhaps I was a ward? Or maybe I've migrated from one of the Free Cities? I will nail down the details soon.

Either way, I'll be adding my d6 to wealth.

I'd also like to say that I like the background that's been fleshed out so far. Nice work, Dr. Z!


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2011)

Kazun said:


> I am interested in playing. I even made an enworld account just for this thread.  I've read all the novels, and played through house/character generation back when the Green Ronin system first came out; I am familiar with the process, if a bit rusty.
> 
> I could see myself playing a character that is concerned with the House's coin purse. Maybe I oversee the operation of the mines, or perhaps I am tasked with leveraging our assets to secure funding from other houses. The character would be either of a gruff, practical demeanor (in the case of the management of the mines), or a charismatic bookkeeper with a gilded tongue. Either way, I imagine I'm not actually a child of the house. Perhaps I was a ward? Or maybe I've migrated from one of the Free Cities? I will nail down the details soon.
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard! I added your roll to Wealth as noted.

Either a Ward or Free City fellow can work very well, considering what I've got planned for the game.

I'm not sure if Acmite has thought up a character idea yet, but both DrZombie and Deepwinter are going with more martial characters, so a gilded tongue fellow would be just the sort to get them out of socially awkward situations... or get them into them


----------



## Kazun (Apr 21, 2011)

Just some quick OOC thoughts about our house:

Defense: I think we're doing fine here. Easily our best stat. The next tier is at 51, so if we wanted to just go all-in Defense, we could try and pump that up a bit. I don't think it's necessary, though.

Influence: Again, we're fine. So far, only one person wants to play a child of the house. That still leaves us with 13 to use as a resource during gameplay, and a max status of 4.

Lands: I wish this was higher. For what it's worth, I vote to put (at least) one of our sets of 2d6 into this. As a point of reference, it costs 7 Land to purchase hills, and another 10 to have a hamlet in those hills. Light woods are another 3, a road is 5, etc. We have 7.

Law: This one also worries me. If we can get it to at least 11, the house fortune penalty gets cut in half to -5. 

Power: This is better than I would have expected, given our house's history. We could afford to have a banner house if we wanted! I think we're fine.

Wealth: Well my roll didn't help much here, but we're probably ok. It will cost us 10 to have a mine (which requires us to purchase Hills or Mountains in our Land holdings), and another 10 for a maester (which makes it an option for a player). It would also make a lot of sense if we could snag an Artisan for castle-forged equipment or for improved fortifications. That might be greedy though.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 23, 2011)

Kazun said:


> Just some quick OOC thoughts about our house:
> 
> Defense: I think we're doing fine here. Easily our best stat. The next tier is at 51, so if we wanted to just go all-in Defense, we could try and pump that up a bit. I don't think it's necessary, though.
> 
> ...




A pretty accurate summary of where your House is and where you might want to go.

I know we haven't "officially" reached this step in the House creation, people may want to start brainstorming House names and/or Mottos. Theoretically, you could start thinking about the house heraldry, but there are some decent rules for coming up with that, so we can figure it out later.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm still here and very happy that one of the players knows what the hell is going on with the house creation.
I'll put my dice wherever you want 'em. Eeeuhm. Game-wize that is .


----------



## Kazun (Apr 24, 2011)

Well how about we go ahead and throw 2d6 into Lands and 2d6 into Law, then? Assuming we don't gain any more players, we should be ready to begin character creation.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 25, 2011)

Kazun said:


> Well how about we go ahead and throw 2d6 into Lands and 2d6 into Law, then? Assuming we don't gain any more players, we should be ready to begin character creation.




Pretty much. There's still some house holdings to purchase, but they don't really directly affect character creation, so we can probably do both at the same time.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2011)

Allrighty, ready when you are


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 28, 2011)

So the more-or-less final House Resources are set in post #5516863 (link: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...rpg-tourney-gulls-recruiting.html#post5516863)

Acmite and Deepwinter each get +1d6 to add to any resource, if they ever respond again.

Do you want me to invest the resources? The rules aren't terribly hard, but the options are lengthy and I don't really want to type them out or anything.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 28, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Allrighty, ready when you are




I've almost got a first draft of Laton ready for your perusal, Dr. Zombie, just need ot purchase some equipment and pick a few qualities. He already has Heir (being the Heir to the house and all). Without me havign to list all the available qualities, is there anything you want to Laton to be particularly known for? Any key traits (good or bad) that people take away upon meeting him? Ie, is he Charismatic? Friendly? Drunken? Knighted? Pious? Particularly deadly with a sword? A hunter? I already filled out his attributes (which mostly determine the dice he rolls when attempting various actions), but qualities can give modifiers to certain actions, or grant special abilities when doing other actions.

With luck, that's not too vague for you


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 28, 2011)

No worries. I'd think he's a good-natured lad, knighted, trained mainly with a mace, and with a particular hatred of bandits and oath-breakers. His house is renowned to stand by it's oaths.

House motto "Honor will neither bend nor break" ?


----------



## Kazun (Apr 29, 2011)

I've no complaints with you assigning holdings, but I do have a few suggestions.

Defense (46): We could do a single castle for (40), or we could do a small castle (30) and a tower (10). I would vote for the single castle, since we occupy a relatively small geographic area.

Land (18): Hills (7) for the Mine we'll be buying, Hamlet (10), and Stream (1)? Alternatively, we could drop the hamlet and just pick up a second domain. We're in the Vale, but we're not acquiring Mountains, which could imply we're closer to the coast if we desired a coastline. We have a decent amount of options here, and I think the only one we know for sure is Hills. Here is my formal suggestion: We're situated north of Heart's Home, nestled in the foothills of the the mountains. Looking at the map in the core rulebook, we'd be right in the armpit of those mountains, where an unnamed stream flows through to the Fingers. Hills (7), Stream (1), Dense Woods (5), Road (5). Our population is small and lives either within the castle or in its shadow. A fresh stream flows from the mountains, almost directly through our stronghold, and down towards the Fingers. Dense woods crowd against our walls, as if to push us back up into the mountains. This is part of our high Defense. A road makes travel through the dense wood actually manageable, though it requires considerable upkeep. This also gives us the opportunity to give a name to those woods and to the stream. 

Power (22): I imagine a small force of well-trained men-at-arms; probably no cavalry or navy given our proximity to dense forest, high mountains, and fortified defenses. The unit types that make sense for us, in my opinion, are Archers, Garrisons, Guerillas (specialized for forest), Infantry, and Scouts. My suggestion: Elite Archers are (10), Veteran Garrison is (7), Trained Scouts are (5). Having an elite unit means we get to give them some backstory. Elite means along the lines of the Unsullied or the Brave Companions. Our archers would be famous, and it is in line with our emphasis on defense. Last time we went to war, our house was badly damaged; I can imagine a lord of the house unwilling to make himself a desirable asset by sitting on a force of infantry or engineers or anything.

Wealth (21): A Mine is (10). We could either grab a second Mine (10), or we could snag an Artisan (10). The Artisan would give us one of the following: castle-forged weapons, more defense from our fortifications, or +1 House Fortune. Last option is a Maester (10), which gives us +3 House Fortune, the ability to communicate via ravens, and it opens the option up for a player to be the Maester. I vote Mine (10) and Maester (10).

As for motto, I like your premise DrZ, but we could streamline it: "Honor bends nor breaks" is grammatically correct, catchy, and makes you think about what it's saying. 

In closing, I found a pretty sweet Westeros map: http://gameofthrones.net/images/Westeros_Maps/map_of_westeros.jpg


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 29, 2011)

Kazun said:


> I've no complaints with you assigning holdings, but I do have a few suggestions.
> 
> Defense (46): We could do a single castle for (40), or we could do a small castle (30) and a tower (10). I would vote for the single castle, since we occupy a relatively small geographic area.
> 
> ...




Ideas mostly along what I was thinking, so good to see the players and I have similar expectations about the type of game.

I was planning on setting up the house further south in the vale, along or near the peninsula holding Gulltown and Runestone, but it could work further north - House Coldwater is also sworn to the Royce of Runestone, so there's precedent of a sort with Houses being sworn to geographically seperated lieges.

The river/stream I think you're looking at and the big forest in the Fingers are named I believe - I'd have to check details on House Belmore of Strong Song and House Corbray of Heart's Home on the river, but I'm pretty sure the forest is called the Snakewood (although that may strictly be the area of House Lynderly of Sunkenwood).

That is indeed a good map. I was going to link to the ones by Other-in-Law on Deviant art, but he's removed them for some reason, so I don't know if I can link to them anywhere.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work dude.

If we are famous for our archers, It might be better if (one of) our characters reflects that? We would be much mre rustic then usual, trained in tracking, stealth, hunting and such. Maybe swap the sword for an axe?

I like the streamlined motto. 

Cheers,

Dr Z


----------



## Kazun (Apr 29, 2011)

If we need to be closer to Runestone, that's no big deal. It will obviously change what we choose for our land holdings. So long as we can keep our hills.  You're the boss. 

As far as the Snakewood, you're probably right. Technically, we're never told where the Snakewood is. But considering that it's the seat of House Lynderly, and that House exists on the border of an "unnamed wood"... yeah.

No other houses are seated on the stream I was looking at, and I can't find a name for it. The northern stream is the Coldwater Burn, and "our" stream is the one that is south of it and runs parallel to both the river and Coldwater Burn. I don't know that my knowledge can be trusted, though; I can't find a name for that river, either. Surely they'd have given a name to the only river in the Vale. Surely?


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 30, 2011)

Kazun said:


> If we need to be closer to Runestone, that's no big deal. It will obviously change what we choose for our land holdings. So long as we can keep our hills.  You're the boss.
> 
> As far as the Snakewood, you're probably right. Technically, we're never told where the Snakewood is. But considering that it's the seat of House Lynderly, and that House exists on the border of an "unnamed wood"... yeah.
> 
> No other houses are seated on the stream I was looking at, and I can't find a name for it. The northern stream is the Coldwater Burn, and "our" stream is the one that is south of it and runs parallel to both the river and Coldwater Burn. I don't know that my knowledge can be trusted, though; I can't find a name for that river, either. Surely they'd have given a name to the only river in the Vale. Surely?




There's no particular need to be closer to Runestone - most of the Houses that the group will be dealing with are also created just for this game, so I can move them as easily as you move. I also, interestingly, found that House Corbray also initially fought against Robert in his rebellion just like your House, so having your House up in the Snakewood, somewhat near to House Corbray sort of fits, in that it was a little pocket of resistance to the Usurper.

I thought I had read this online, but it is in the ASoIaF RPG Campaign Guide - Snakewood is the large forest just southwest of the Fingers, Sunkenwood is the actual castle of House Lynderly on the southern border of the Snakewood. I can't find the name for any of the rivers that surround/cut through the Snakewood, although the northernmost and southernmost ones are described as "glacial".


----------



## Kazun (Apr 30, 2011)

Do we actually have any other players? Knowing for sure would aid us in the creation of our characters. If it's just the two of us, and DrZ is the knightly first-born, then I am definitely going to be playing the diplomatically-minded character. I actually kind of like the juxtaposition of roles; that I would be his "body guard" in the political circles. Or would that be a "mind guard"?

I probably won't be on much this weekend, but starting Monday I'll work on getting my character created.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 30, 2011)

Kazun said:


> Do we actually have any other players? Knowing for sure would aid us in the creation of our characters. If it's just the two of us, and DrZ is the knightly first-born, then I am definitely going to be playing the diplomatically-minded character. I actually kind of like the juxtaposition of roles; that I would be his "body guard" in the political circles. Or would that be a "mind guard"?
> 
> I probably won't be on much this weekend, but starting Monday I'll work on getting my character created.




Acmite and Deepwinter have said they're interested, but I've yet to hear anything of actual substance from them (Deepwinter said he'd be interested in a captain of the guard type character).

Fortunately, I can get started with just the two of you, and if they (or others) want to join in later, it's not too hard to work them in.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 30, 2011)

Character Sheet thread over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/305284-asoiaf-rpg-tourney-gulls-houses-characters.html


----------



## Kazun (Apr 30, 2011)

It appears we have a to-do list.

Name our house.
Name our castle.
Design our shield.
Finish our characters.

Heraldry is a bit of a hobby of mine, so I'm willing to take a crack at it. I'll wait until we've at least got a name for our house and castle, though; that'll at least give me something to start with.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 30, 2011)

Kazun said:


> It appears we have a to-do list.
> 
> Name our house.
> Name our castle.
> ...




Hmmm

House Sander
Castle  Aaaaaaaargh 
Castle Woodvale?

Open to suggestions and improvements.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 3, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Hmmm
> 
> House Sander
> Castle  Aaaaaaaargh
> ...




Sander sounds more Dornish than something from the Vale.

From the perspective of typing and reading future posts, I'd avoid the word "vale" in any holdings of the House, if only so it doesn't get repetitive or confusing with the Vale of Arryn itself.


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Sander sounds more Dornish than something from the Vale.
> 
> From the perspective of typing and reading future posts, I'd avoid the word "vale" in any holdings of the House, if only so it doesn't get repetitive or confusing with the Vale of Arryn itself.




Allrighty.

't was just the name of the nurse looking doe-eyed at me when I was typing (hope my wife doesn't read this lol)

House Erklund?
House Forlor
House Kreon
House Vannar

Castle Woodhold
Castle Swordsbane
Oakhold Keep
Huntslodge Keep (from the old hunters lodge that used to stan there before the Keep was built?)
Arrows keep


----------



## Cor Azer (May 3, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Allrighty.
> 
> 't was just the name of the nurse looking doe-eyed at me when I was typing (hope my wife doesn't read this lol)
> 
> ...




Doe-eyed nurse, eh? Noted for future NPC 

As to whether you players want me to have a vote, Vannar and one of the *holds have the right "feel" to me, but it is ultimately up to you.


----------



## Kazun (May 4, 2011)

I like Van as a prefix.

House Vannock
House Vantri <--- I really like this one
House Vanore

Splinterstones <-- Our geographic positioning and focus on defense makes me compare removing us with that of a splinter. 
Splintstones
Splinterhold
Spelkhold (spelk - Wiktionary)
Spelkeep
The Rockfort


----------



## Cor Azer (May 4, 2011)

Kazun said:


> I like Van as a prefix.
> 
> House Vannock
> House Vantri <--- I really like this one
> ...




The Splinter reference can also be worked into the elite archers unit. Nice.


----------



## DrZombie (May 4, 2011)

House Vantri from Splinterhold it is


----------



## Cor Azer (May 6, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> House Vantri from Splinterhold it is




Very good then. I've updated the character sheet thread with House Vantri of Splinterhold.


----------



## DrZombie (May 9, 2011)

Allright. I'll post my charsheet. Allmost good to go?


----------



## Cor Azer (May 9, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Allright. I'll post my charsheet. Allmost good to go?




Pretty much. Once I get the characters (at least those for you and Kazun), I'll be trying to start the game. The remaining House matters don't have to be addressed immediately or will be revealed during play (House Shield, unit names (if they have them), household/servant names, etc.).

If other players drop in (or reappear in the case of Acmite and Deepwinter), then I'll work them into the game as appropriate.


----------



## DrZombie (May 9, 2011)

I'm mastering a dark heresy game. Do you mind if I tell my players to come and have a look at this thread to see if they're interested?


----------



## Cor Azer (May 10, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> I'm mastering a dark heresy game. Do you mind if I tell my players to come and have a look at this thread to see if they're interested?




More the merrier.


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2011)

Just a friendly little BUMP


----------



## Cor Azer (May 25, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Just a friendly little BUMP




Just waiting on Kazun's character.

Any of your Dark Heresy players show any interest in joining?


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Just waiting on Kazun's character.
> 
> Any of your Dark Heresy players show any interest in joining?




Not really, they('re struggling with one non-D&D system allready


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 5, 2011)

Howdy,

Are you still accepting new players?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 6, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Are you still accepting new players?




Sure. Just waiting on at least two stated characters before starting the game.

Are you familiar with the system, or do you need help building a character?


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey,

Really looking forward to this. I'm working on the character now. I was planning on playing one of Ser Loughton's younger brothers. 

Two unrelated matters-
1. Do I give a d6 bonus to the house?
2. I was thinking of some possible designs for shields/sigils/et cetera. I figured there would be some black in it, to signify the house's creation as a response to the Blakcfyre Rebellion. But other than that, it's still fairly open.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 10, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really looking forward to this. I'm working on the character now. I was planning on playing one of Ser Loughton's younger brothers.
> 
> ...




Another family member of House Vantri is always welcome.

Yes. Since the game hasn't started, I'll let you pick one of the house resources to gain another d6.

And I don't mind one of you design the House shield. The rulebooks have some nice random tables if you're all stumped, but player input is always best in my opinion.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 11, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Not really, they('re struggling with one non-D&D system allready



OBJECTION!

I just wanted to finish the first book before I started playing.  Knowing nothing about the world is not good when jumping into it.  Dark Herasy kinda taught me that...

On that note, If you have room I would love to join.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Jack . I haven't read the first book myself yet . I stand corrected, at least one of my group looks like he wants to join


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been thinking about banners, and I wanted to let the group in on what I'm thinking. Some quick thoughts:

-Primary color: Unsure. Maybe just something random?
-Secondary color: Black, to indicate the house's formation as a reward for helping defeat the Blackfyre Rebellion.
-Secondary color: Blue, forcibly added after the War of the Usurper to highlight that the house bent the knee to the Arryns after the war.

These are just some preliminary thoughts. I am not a heraldry buff nor graphic designer. I'm fiddling around with coat-of-arms generators, to see what looks good. In general, I don't think the design should be too over the top, as it may alter (via marriage, conquest, etc.) over time. I figure individual shields can have more flair if the person desires.

Thoughts?

On an unrelated note, I would like to but my d6 bonus roll towards law.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 12, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> OBJECTION!
> 
> I just wanted to finish the first book before I started playing.  Knowing nothing about the world is not good when jumping into it.  Dark Herasy kinda taught me that...
> 
> On that note, If you have room I would love to join.




Room has been found.

For a point of reference, the game will be set probably 4-5 years before the beginning of the books, so events from the books won't have happened, but they do still detail a fair bit of the past (obviously, since they're really the only primary source for Westerosi history).

I tend to use Tower of the Hand and Westeros as my go-to reference sites, if you're interested in looking up particular facts. If you're spoiler-averse, Tower of the Hand has a nice little feature for logged in users that will filter articles that reference books you haven't read yet.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 12, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> I've been thinking about banners, and I wanted to let the group in on what I'm thinking. Some quick thoughts:
> 
> -Primary color: Unsure. Maybe just something random?
> -Secondary color: Black, to indicate the house's formation as a reward for helping defeat the Blackfyre Rebellion.
> ...




Most banners tend to have just the two colors - a primary and a secondary, but certainly if you have a good idea, more are possible.

Personal shields are a lot more varied, to be sure, but I don't think the actual House shields in Westeros change all that often. Of course, I just say that because I don't recall there being any mention of shields changing, but it is very likely some have I guess - House Darklyn had 7 white shields on their House shield for the seven members of the Kingsguard that have been chosen from their family through history, and I suppose it's unlikely that all that happened before they had a House shield.

Again, the rulebooks do have a pretty good but simple) random chart for building a House shield, if people are stumped.

On another note, I like the idea for Ser Jarl - I wanted to double check - you were wanting him to be the younger brother of the Lord Loughton (NPC), correct? and not Ser Laton (DrZombie's character)?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 12, 2011)

For Captain Impossible and jackslate45, if you don't have access to (or don't understand) the rules for character creation, I can certain whip up a character for you.

All I would need is a brief description of your character, what sorts of things you want them to be good at, any particularly things they're poor at, traits that other people in the world would notice, etc. There are quite a few options for character creation (ie, benefits and drawbacks), so I would rather not transcribe a list of them, but suffice to say, most things are covered. If you want, feel free to reference actual characters from the books if it helps you envision the style of character you want.

Note too that you do not have to be playing a wet-behind-the-ears youth like D&D. A Song of Ice Fire RPG has a pretty good system to even out the play balance from young children to decrepit old maesters - generally, older characters have more points for skills and specialties, but get fewer destiny points and start with more flaws. This means, that you are allowed to describe a character who is quite competent at whatever role you want.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 12, 2011)

-Yes, I planned on my character being a younger brother of Loughton, not Laton. 

-I believe I found a website of someone who wrote down all the character (and most of the house) creation rules. I made an adult character, although Cor Azer may want to doublecheck my sheet, to make sure I'm not being led astray.

-I also feel that we are in agreement about keeping the sigil simple. I'm not overly inspired with regards to design ideas. If other people are ok with it, I'm willing to have the house symbol be determined by table. 

-I'd like to start fleshing out the in-house relationships between the players on this thread.

-Another 1! C'mon!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2011)

From the sound of it, Dr. Z and CI both have combative types.  I wanted to focus more on an advisory role.  He reports the current lawlessness of the land to his lords, and tries to support them as best he can.  He probally was something of a tactician during Robert's Rebellion, voicing his opinion to aid.  

I think we are also waiting for Kazun's character correct?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 13, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> -Yes, I planned on my character being a younger brother of Loughton, not Laton.




Cool beans



Captain Impossible said:


> -I believe I found a website of someone who wrote down all the character (and most of the house) creation rules. I made an adult character, although Cor Azer may want to doublecheck my sheet, to make sure I'm not being led astray.




Link? Looks good so far. You thinking of investing any destiny in starting qualities? Does the site have equipment too?



Captain Impossible said:


> -I also feel that we are in agreement about keeping the sigil simple. I'm not overly inspired with regards to design ideas. If other people are ok with it, I'm willing to have the house symbol be determined by table.




Vote noted.



Captain Impossible said:


> -I'd like to start fleshing out the in-house relationships between the players on this thread.




So far, the only characters really fleshed out are the Lord (NPC), his son Laton (DrZombie) and the Lord's brother Jarl (Captain Impossible).

There has been some claim to a steward (Kazum) and a captain of the guard (Deepwinter). I'm not expecting Deepwinter or Acmite to pop back in - I know them off-board, and they're quite busy so probably won't return. 



Captain Impossible said:


> -Another 1! C'mon!




The Seven wish poor rolls on House Vantri...


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 13, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> From the sound of it, Dr. Z and CI both have combative types.  I wanted to focus more on an advisory role.  He reports the current lawlessness of the land to his lords, and tries to support them as best he can.  He probally was something of a tactician during Robert's Rebellion, voicing his opinion to aid.




Advisory as in running the household, or more like an outrider/scout? Both are certainly possibly, just trying to get a feel for your idea.



jackslate45 said:


> I think we are also waiting for Kazun's character correct?




He mentioned playing some sort of advisor, like a steward for the House or the guy in charge of the mine (in a small House like Vantri, the both are probably the same guy). I haven't heard anything from him in a while though.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 13, 2011)

woohoo looks like things are rolling again.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 13, 2011)

As for the link: [SIFRP PbP] Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying (Accepting Players Until 10/25) - Critical Failures - Penny Arcade Forums

Unfortunately, the equipment list is where his typing stamina seems to have petered out. 

I am planning on investing some destiny in benefits.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 13, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> As for the link: [SIFRP PbP] Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying (Accepting Players Until 10/25) - Critical Failures - Penny Arcade Forums
> 
> Unfortunately, the equipment list is where his typing stamina seems to have petered out.
> 
> I am planning on investing some destiny in benefits.




Good link. Thanks. I see he does have a link to the equipment tables, but I didn't see a currency equivalency chart (I may have missed it though). I don't have the books here with me at work, so I'll check when I get home tonight.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was hoping not to conflict with Kazum's character.  Seeing as he has not responded though, I would like something along the lines advisory as in running the household.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 14, 2011)

Cor Azer, 

I have two character creation questions:

-Can the general experience be spent on specialties? 
-I believe starting wealth is determined by status. I'm not sure what a would start with. Erm, help?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 14, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> I was hoping not to conflict with Kazum's character.  Seeing as he has not responded though, I would like something along the lines advisory as in running the household.




Well, there's certainly all sorts of retainers and advisors a house could have. Stewards, maesters, and septons are probably the most common, but almost any job you can think of could have a person in charge of it. Kazum, as best I understood, was more so envisioning his character as more like the "business manager" for the mines; to save typing, I was the one who was referring to him as the steward. It is, however, certainly possible for the two to coexist - the steward handling the household and the mine manager handling the business side. The two would have to work together, although that would likely be a behind the scenes thing (like most of the running of the house). Still, it could create some interesting player conflict without animosity - one trying to maximize family matters and the other maximizing business matters.

Assuming you wanted to be nobility (either of House Vantri or another house), you could also play as a friend, cousin, or even another brother (heck, or sister) of Lord Loughton, but rather than the military focus of Loughton, Laton, and Jarl, go with the more diplomatic/business side. Although you might not have an official "position" in House Vantri, you could be more like a "board member" to use a corporate metaphor - a general advisor to the House.

Of course, you could also combine pieces of both those ideas.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 14, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Cor Azer,
> 
> I have two character creation questions:
> 
> ...




I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "general experience" - you get a set number of points to spend on starting abilities, a set number of points to spend on specialties, and a set number of destiny points, all determined by your age. More destiny can be earned by taking extra flaws, but a maximum of 3 destiny points can be ivested into benefits. As the story progresses, you'll earn experience, which can be spent to increase abilities, specialties, or buy destiny points. Destiny can also be earned by doing "cool things" during play.

Starting wealth is determined by testing Status. Roll a d6 for each rank in Status (plus any applicable modifiers, such as any qualities that affect Status tests). The total is how many gold dragons your character begins play with. At least half of your starting wealth must be spent.

Most equipment is listed in silver stags however. There are a lot of coinage types, but the most common are copper pennies (cp), silver stags (ss - 56 copper pennies), gold dragons (gd - 210 silver stags).


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 16, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Starting wealth is determined by testing Status. Roll a d6 for each rank in Status (plus any applicable modifiers, such as any qualities that affect Status tests). The total is how many gold dragons your character begins play with. At least half of your starting wealth must be spent.
> 
> Most equipment is listed in silver stags however. There are a lot of coinage types, but the most common are copper pennies (cp), silver stags (ss - 56 copper pennies), gold dragons (gd - 210 silver stags).




Hmm. May have to tweak my character, and make him less "invincible badass" and more "can afford his weapons and armor."  Meh. On second thought, editing the character will take away from his general feel. So should I roll or you?

Tangentially, is everyone else cool with a randomly determined house banner?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Tangentially, is everyone else cool with a randomly determined house banner?




No worries she'll be right


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Well, there's certainly all sorts of retainers and advisors a house could have. Stewards, maesters, and septons are probably the most common, but almost any job you can think of could have a person in charge of it. Kazum, as best I understood, was more so envisioning his character as more like the "business manager" for the mines; to save typing, I was the one who was referring to him as the steward. It is, however, certainly possible for the two to coexist - the steward handling the household and the mine manager handling the business side. The two would have to work together, although that would likely be a behind the scenes thing (like most of the running of the house). Still, it could create some interesting player conflict without animosity - one trying to maximize family matters and the other maximizing business matters.
> 
> Assuming you wanted to be nobility (either of House Vantri or another house), you could also play as a friend, cousin, or even another brother (heck, or sister) of Lord Loughton, but rather than the military focus of Loughton, Laton, and Jarl, go with the more diplomatic/business side. Although you might not have an official "position" in House Vantri, you could be more like a "board member" to use a corporate metaphor - a general advisor to the House.
> 
> Of course, you could also combine pieces of both those ideas.



Gotcha.  I was thinking more the diplomatic side, but I do like the general advisor idea.  Since everyone wants to be of noble origin, I was going to try and NOT be.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2011)

Lick my boots peasant


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 17, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Hmm. May have to tweak my character, and make him less "invincible badass" and more "can afford his weapons and armor."  Meh. On second thought, editing the character will take away from his general feel. So should I roll or you?
> 
> Tangentially, is everyone else cool with a randomly determined house banner?




You can roll; use the ENWorld dice roller an attach it to one of your posts.

As far as affording stuff goes, there's a bit of inference I've made (possibly bordering on house rule) - a player can invest 200 gold dragons into his House to give it +1 Wealth; seems reasonable to me that a group of players should be able to reduce Wealth by 1 to give them 200 gold dragons to spread between themselves; this also gives knightly folks the extra funds to ransom back their armor and mount should they absolutely tank it in a joust.

Not something you always want to do, but available if you can convince the Lord you need is great.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 17, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Gotcha.  I was thinking more the diplomatic side, but I do like the general advisor idea.  Since everyone wants to be of noble origin, I was going to try and NOT be.




Always good to have a well rounded party.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 17, 2011)

Very well. I ROLL FOR EPIC HEROISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, I noticed there where different mounts in the link I had posted. I was wondering if there are certain in-game differences between the mounts.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 18, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Also, I noticed there where different mounts in the link I had posted. I was wondering if there are certain in-game differences between the mounts.




There are some differences in stats:
Destriers are far more expensive than coursers without a huge gain in ability - almost too much to risk in combat/joust without a lot of money to replace/ransom them. 

Coursers are solid warhorses for those who can afford them. 

Rounseys are the cheapest warhorses, used by hedge. Knights and lesser nobles.

Sand steeds are fast and fairly solid, but can't wear barding and are mainly found in Dorne.

The other mounts aren't trained for war and are primarily used for gear (mules), riding (palfreys), or farmwork/wagon-pulling (stouts)


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> There are some differences in stats:
> Destriers are far more expensive than coursers without a huge gain in ability - almost too much to risk in combat/joust without a lot of money to replace/ransom them.
> 
> Coursers are solid warhorses for those who can afford them.
> ...




I don't know if any of you have ever seen a 'real' warhorse with armor and the lot. I for sure wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a mass charge.
These are flemish warhorses, ironically the only reason this breed survived is because they were used as plowhorses from 16th century onwards. One of the only surviving 'pure' breeds of warhorses. Magnificent beasts.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 19, 2011)

I think my character sheet is finally complete. Cor Azer, if you can look it over, make sure everything's ok.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 19, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> I think my character sheet is finally complete. Cor Azer, if you can look it over, make sure everything's ok.




Fairly good - only three minor errors (all the same one) - some weapons have a Training requirement, expressed as some number of Bonus dice. This number of bonus dice is removed from your specialty when you determine what your test dice are to attack with that weapon. In your case specifically, Ser Jarl has a bastard sword (1B), tourney lance (1B), and war lance (1B) and while he normally has Fighting 5; Spears 2B, Long Blades 2B, with those three weapons, his test would only be 5D + 1B.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 20, 2011)

I made the necessary changes.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 26, 2011)

Any update on the campaign? With the hacking and the scheming and the jousting?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 27, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Any update on the campaign? With the hacking and the scheming and the jousting?




Rolled up the shield for House Vantri - red on blue per bend sinister, with a charge of seven sentinel pines in a circle; The colors represent the strength and loyalty of House Vantri, and the seven sentinel pines represent both the Seven Gods and the trees that were first used to build the keep that became Splinterhold.

I'm unsure if jackslate was wanting me to roll up a character for him or not (he might be able to do so himself if he has the books or uses the above posted link). If he wants me to do the honors, I'll get it done in the next night or so; in any event, if everyone else is ready to go, I'll throw up the first post probably midweek.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Rolled up the shield for House Vantri - red on blue per bend sinister, with a charge of seven sentinel pines in a circle; The colors represent the strength and loyalty of House Vantri, and the seven sentinel pines represent both the Seven Gods and the trees that were first used to build the keep that became Splinterhold.
> 
> I'm unsure if jackslate was wanting me to roll up a character for him or not (he might be able to do so himself if he has the books or uses the above posted link). If he wants me to do the honors, I'll get it done in the next night or so; in any event, if everyone else is ready to go, I'll throw up the first post probably midweek.




Extremely busy is an understatement for me this week, so go ahead add roll one up for me. I would be grateful.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 29, 2011)

And we're off! http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/307985-asoiaf-rpg-tourney-gulls-ic.html

It's a little vague as to where everyone begins, but I wanted to give people a chance to show how their character is viewed and interacts within House Vantri.

This may or may not go without saying, but feel free to make up NPCs in your posts if they're appropriate. They may or may not become important to plots later (I tend to like using my player's backgrounds/world building in my games).


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 30, 2011)

Updated the character sheet thread with some scant details on NPC characters and Houses named so far


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jun 30, 2011)

Quick questions:

-Am I correct in presuming Lord Loughton is not coming with us?

-Would we be traveling in our armor or not? Don't worry, I'm not planning to randomly start attacking people.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 30, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> -Am I correct in presuming Lord Loughton is not coming with us?
> 
> -Would we be traveling in our armor or not? Don't worry, I'm not planning to randomly start attacking people.




Correct. Lord Loughton is staying behind; if it matters Ser Laton would have final say on how House Vantri acts while at the Tourney, but a good leader should listen to his advisors - Ser Jarl and Robin. 

Probably wouldn't be wearing full armor - it's a long and hot ride - but with the constant treat of clansmen, you might be wearing the padded/leather lining of the armor.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 30, 2011)

I should also add, in case of people unfamiliar with the source material, the concept of ransom in a joust is that typically, the cost for losing a tilt is forfeiting horse and armor to the winner, and then needing to ransom it back. 

Thus, losing in the first round will cost you your horse and armor, losing in the second round means you win/lose the difference between the ransom you won in round one and the ransom you pay, third round gets you two ransoms versus the one you pay, and so on. Aside from ransoms, typically only the overall winner gets any of the prize money.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess I never really called this out in the in-character thread (mostly to give me flexibility should the need arise), but the House Vantri group traveling to the tourney more-or-less consists of Ser Laton, Ser Jarl, Robin, Haken Stone, three as-yet-unnamed guards, two as-yet-unnamed scouts, and probably a cook and one other servant. Several are on horses, but Haken is driving the baggage cart along with the cook and servant.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jul 11, 2011)

Two quick questions:

-Am I correct in presuming that putting the horse out of its misery is the standard and appropriate thing to do in this situation?

- What is the distance between the wagons, the trio of knights, and Talmond and the horse/surviors?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> -Am I correct in presuming that putting the horse out of its misery is the standard and appropriate thing to do in this situation?
> 
> - What is the distance between the wagons, the trio of knights, and Talmond and the horse/surviors?




As far as I'm aware, putting a horse out of it's misery when they break a leg is still standard practice today.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> -Am I correct in presuming that putting the horse out of its misery is the standard and appropriate thing to do in this situation?
> 
> - What is the distance between the wagons, the trio of knights, and Talmond and the horse/surviors?




Curses! My reply was eaten by the curse of the crappy wireless router...

Yup, pretty standard. That's why knights are told not to name their horses.

The wagon is about three hundred feet behind the three knights on the ridge; Talmond, the maimed horse, and the two unconscious riders are about thirty feet ahead.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2011)

I just picked up ASoIaFRPG this weekend and it looks really great.  While your thread title says you are recruiting, I read over your threads and saw that you guys have started already.

Could I play?  I would be perfectly happy playing an as-of-yet unnamed guardsman (I'm thinking Sleepy Pate, the Guard) who's along for the trip, waiting back at the wagons.  I am picturing a commoner who was barely grown during Robert's Rebellion and distinguished himself amongst the levies of House Vantri.  Even though they ended up on the wrong side of that fight, Pate was rewarded for good service with a position on the Vantri guard.  He has since become a lieutenant in the house guard and is known for being a bit of an idiot, but very dedicated to the house.  Maybe he's in charge of the small group of guards going to the Tourney?

If you guys are okay with Pate, I'll make up a sheet.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I just picked up ASoIaFRPG this weekend and it looks really great.  While your thread title says you are recruiting, I read over your threads and saw that you guys have started already.
> 
> Could I play?  I would be perfectly happy playing an as-of-yet unnamed guardsman (I'm thinking Sleepy Pate, the Guard) who's along for the trip, waiting back at the wagons.  I am picturing a commoner who was barely grown during Robert's Rebellion and distinguished himself amongst the levies of House Vantri.  Even though they ended up on the wrong side of that fight, Pate was rewarded for good service with a position on the Vantri guard.  He has since become a lieutenant in the house guard and is known for being a bit of an idiot, but very dedicated to the house.  Maybe he's in charge of the small group of guards going to the Tourney?
> 
> If you guys are okay with Pate, I'll make up a sheet.




Certainly, you're welcome to play. I left the "recruiting" in the thread title because until I get some unwieldy number of players, I'll probably be in an always recruiting mode. In a game like A Song of Ice and Fire, it's pretty easy to have characters stepping in and out of story prominence (for example, several extra thus-unnamed guards). 

Pate seems a fine idea; probably a second-in-command to some captain of the guard back at Splinterhold (I don't know if Westerosi would use the rank 'lieutenant').

Gameplay seems to be making Haken some sort of leader too, so he might be third to your second.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2011)

A few questions:

What status should Pate be? I figure it's 1 or 2, but figuring the difference between those two is eluding me at the moment.

Would the guards be mounted?  If so, on what?

I figure, in the Vale of Arryn, only the knights would really get much, if any, training on horseback, since horses tend to be ill-suited to Mountain warfare.  I figure that most of the rank-and-file men-at-arms would mostly fight from foot and ride garrons, if anything.

I think those are my main questions.  I'll post more if hey come up.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> A few questions:
> 
> What status should Pate be? I figure it's 1 or 2, but figuring the difference between those two is eluding me at the moment.
> 
> ...




If you want him to have some sort of command/authority over the other guards, probably status 2; much like hedge knights and sworn swords. 

Most of the guards traveling to the tourney are mounted, except the few on the baggage cart/wagon. Mostly garrons. 

I wouldn't worry too much about mountains limiting horseback training - the roads in the vale are quite good,and the vale itself is quite open,so there's plenty of place and need for horseback training even for non-knights. Typically however, guards are fighting on foot.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2011)

I put up my sheet.  I think it's mostly right, but since I've only had the rules in hand for two or three days, it'd be worth double checking.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I put up my sheet.  I think it's mostly right, but since I've only had the rules in hand for two or three days, it'd be worth double checking.




Big, tough, and stubborn. Not much of a talker. Looks good to me. 

We can imagine Sleepy Pate has been quietly grumbling to himself about daytime work so far on the trip to Lakelights, but this incident with the lady's maimed horse may have woken him up...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2011)

Exactly. He may have even appeared to drift in and out of sleep while riding his garron.  Also, he's a little stupid, but good-natured and dependable.

Also, I think that Haken should probably be number 2, and I'll be right behind him.  That'll fit the current narrative flow better.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> Exactly. He may have even appeared to drift in and out of sleep while riding his garron.  Also, he's a little stupid, but good-natured and dependable.
> 
> Also, I think that Haken should probably be number 2, and I'll be right behind him.  That'll fit the current narrative flow better.




That works fine, too.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 13, 2011)

The shadowcat Ser Jarl can see at the crossroads is a good 200 feet up a slope in a small close of sentinel pines. It's watching you, but not approaching.

General question: would you prefer these sorts of tactical/situational details be better worked into the IC thread, or kept separate in this thread?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally I'd like 'em better in the ingame thread. I allways use [sblock] so the data doesn't get in the way of the story but players can access it from the thread they're posting in.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd also prefer that stuff in game threads.

While lieutenant isn't a very Westerosi word, sergeant seems to be pretty popular in aDwD for someone who's not the boss, but allowed to boss some others around.  So maybe Pate's a sergeant.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 18, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I'd also prefer that stuff in game threads.
> 
> While lieutenant isn't a very Westerosi word, sergeant seems to be pretty popular in aDwD for someone who's not the boss, but allowed to boss some others around.  So maybe Pate's a sergeant.




Majority votes for sblocks, so that's what I'll do in the future. As for Sleepy Pate, sarjeant sounds like it should work; I'll make Haken a sarjeant as well; he'd be more of the daytime guy to Pate's nighttime, and both would report to the captain of the guard.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 19, 2011)

That works.  In other news.  I just finished Dance with Dragons, so I'll be back on the internet more regularly.  It doesn't look like I missed much...but here I am.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 20, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> That works.  In other news.  I just finished Dance with Dragons, so I'll be back on the internet more regularly.  It doesn't look like I missed much...but here I am.




Cool, I'm a little over halfway through. I wonder if fear of spoilers is still keeping some people off the 'Net.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Jul 21, 2011)

I get the impression everyone is waiting for someone else to post first in the IC thread.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> I get the impression everyone is waiting for someone else to post first in the IC thread.




Possible.

If people want me to advance the story a bit more, I can certainly have one or more of the NPCs do something else to respond to.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 21, 2011)

I think we are waiting for Laton's response to the question.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2011)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I think we are waiting for Laton's response to the question.




Dang, did I miss a post?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 26, 2011)

Updated the Cast of Thousands post in the Character Sheet thread, adding Jacelynn/Jace, Palladian, and Raquinno and his sellswords. As examples here, I will occasionally include the names of secondary and tertiary characters the PCs haven't yet learned (such as the sellswords), but that's mostly from a practical standpoint - they're not intend to be some mysterious secret, and it's easier to refer to them by name than descriptions


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick question: Am I in the room with Jacelynn and Laton or am I still in the common room?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 1, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Quick question: Am I in the room with Jacelynn and Laton or am I still in the common room?




Whereever you wish.

In case you didn't notice, I try to be vague in my posts as to where the PCs are and what they're doing, unless it specifically is the result of a PC action. That way you guys as players can best choose where you were and respond appropriately.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the relation to the Linderlys? Are they neighbours? Is the domain of the landed knight adjacant to our lands?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 3, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> What's the relation to the Linderlys? Are they neighbours? Is the domain of the landed knight adjacant to our lands?




House Lynderly is based in Sunkenwood, a castle at the other end of the Snakewood from House Vantri ( they're on the coast, you're on the mountains). Probably a week's ride for a small party, longer if there's whole units marching. Squallfield, the hall of House Weatherley is just further up the coast from Sunkenwood, another few day's ride.

Relations with House Lynderly are cordial, but not particularly friendly or icy. Despite both houses being in the Snakewood, they're far enough apart that there isn't a lot of common issues.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2011)

No chance of annexing the lands of the Weatherley's then


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 3, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> No chance of annexing the lands of the Weatherley's then




Why not? Nothing says all your land must be adjacent to each other. Might get harder to rule, but that's just plot hooks 

All depends on how you go about doing it.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah well, it's about time my uncle got married . An old billygoat might like a young tender leaf , even if it's been nibled on


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually, it seems like a lot of these noble houses lack a male heir.

On another note, is left-handedness frowned upon in the world of ASOIAF? I know it was frowned upon in the Middle Ages, but I don't know if it matters in Westeros.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 4, 2011)

As far as the IC thread, do people want to fight or talk?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Robin is going to be running out here soon, and he would suggest talking.  However, Three vs One should make this fight easier.  

I vote talking, but would need time to get out there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd not hate trying out the combat system.  Though, the intrigue system is pretty robust too.  Pate could try threatening.

Pate is waiting for Ser Laton or Ser Jarl's word one way or another


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Actually, it seems like a lot of these noble houses lack a male heir.
> 
> On another note, is left-handedness frowned upon in the world of ASOIAF? I know it was frowned upon in the Middle Ages, but I don't know if it matters in Westeros.




Actually, only House Weatherley is lacking a direct male heir, with Jacelynn being the only child of the main line left and her uncle (next in line) effectively usurping the House. Palla may be the eldest daughter of House Lynderly, but she does have a brother who is both heir and defacto head of house due to her father's illness.

Ok, and House Brocklyn (the ones hosting the tourney being travelled to) has no male heirs, but three daughters.

I don't think Martin has ever indicated any left-hand bias in the books; it's rare enough for people to read and write, let alone to care how they do it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the only time a left handed man was introduced was a certain Kingslayer?


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick OoC question: From what I know of Haken, is he a better healer than Ser Jarl?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 8, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Quick OoC question: From what I know of Haken, is he a better healer than Ser Jarl?




He probably only has some basic battlefield first aid, much like Ser Jarl.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

*openings?*

Are you still looking for people?  Because i happen to be a people and if you are still looking i am interested in...peopling...with you.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh and Arya is left handed, though in the HBO series she is ambidexterous due to optimal camera angles according to Maisie.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

Gurthngwaw said:


> Are you still looking for people?  Because i happen to be a people and if you are still looking i am interested in...peopling...with you.




People is always better than non-people. That way leads to zombies and sauerkraut. But mostly zombies.

Certainly, I'm open to more players joining.

Conveniently, the party is at a not-insignificant inn, and while there's currently only a few customers, if you don't want to play one of the currently unnamed members of the House Vantri group, it's easy enough for another character to be brought in.

Any thoughts as to what you might want to play?

Do you have access to the rules?


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

i thought a huntsman, a falconeer and hound master.  Could be looking for employment from a house or an individual or I could be traveling with someone if that works better.  i can get a more extensive concept to you if that fits the story.  I have the soiaf rulebook and campaign guide and have read up to 1/3 through adwd.  and seen the first season on HBO as well.  Plus i run an rpg  using soiaf rules on monday nights.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

Gurthngwaw said:


> i thought a huntsman, a falconeer and hound master.  Could be looking for employment from a house or an individual or I could be traveling with someone if that works better.  i can get a more extensive concept to you if that fits the story.  I have the soiaf rulebook and campaign guide and have read up to 1/3 through adwd.  and seen the first season on HBO as well.  Plus i run an rpg  using soiaf rules on monday nights.




So... familiar with the rules. Cool beans. Always good.

A huntsman/falconer/master-of-hounds is cool; nothing like that has been claimed in House Vantri, so it's all yours.

Since we never explicitly said that the whole group traveling to the tourney is just the two knights and the rest accompanying guards, we're easily able to slot your character in the group as well. That's the easiest way to bring him in. Probably been taking his turn traveling with the scouts and so has been "off-screen" until now.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

ok made a character and will post it with the other characters.  detailed background/personality etc...to follow soon.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> People is always better than non-people. That way leads to zombies and sauerkraut. But mostly zombies.





Typical discrimination of the living versus the recently deceased. Disgraceful. I shall file a complaint with Reg Shoe over this.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

Gurthngwaw said:


> ok made a character and will post it with the other characters.  detailed background/personality etc...to follow soon.




Mhyrko looks good to me.

You can join into the in-character thread whenever.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Typical discrimination of the living versus the recently deceased. Disgraceful. I shall file a complaint with Reg Shoe over this.




Are zombies always "recently deceased"? I guess they'd have to be, otherwise the decomp would leave them little more than skeletons, and too dry of an environment would yield mummies.

At least I listed them ahead of sauerkraut.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

i was wondering about the man who crippled lord loughtons leg...it he of significance or can i incorporate him into my background...i.e. seen him strike my cousin and taken my axe to him?


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 10, 2011)

or maybe seen him and though he got away ill never forget his face?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

Gurthngwaw said:


> i was wondering about the man who crippled lord loughtons leg...it he of significance or can i incorporate him into my background...i.e. seen him strike my cousin and taken my axe to him?




Any NPC that hasn't made on "on screen" appearance is fair game, and even a few of those are ok too. There are a few names in that Cast of Thousands that are from Martin's appendices, so you might want to be carefully if you want to include them, depending on how much you cleave to canon.

But generally, I don't mind players expanding on NPCs; shows they have some interest in the world.

As long as there are no "on screen" contradictions, any plans I may have for NPCs can adapt; which is a lot easier in a PbP, since I have loads of time to ponder such things.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 12, 2011)

As for proper addressing of house members...
knighted members get "ser" and their first name of course. But are we keeping the term lord for just the head of house or are all family called lord? 
In the game i run for example:
head of house is "lord (last name)" showing he is lord over all of his house.
family are "lord (first name)" as they are lords under the household head.

any way is fine and when i tried to research the real world correct usage i found many variables so thats just what we decided to go with for my game. 

Just wanna make sure i don't post an unintentional insult (emphasis on unintentional).


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 12, 2011)

Gurthngwaw said:


> As for proper addressing of house members...
> knighted members get "ser" and their first name of course. But are we keeping the term lord for just the head of house or are all family called lord?
> In the game i run for example:
> head of house is "lord (last name)" showing he is lord over all of his house.
> ...




I'm not sure I'd thought about it that much. I was pretty much assuming only the head of a house was addressed as Lord Lastname, others only get titles if they've been specifically granted them; Tyrion was just Tyrion until he was Hand and later Master of Coin, positions that granted him Lord status, temporary titles wouldn't change this - while Ned was in King's Landing, Robb was Lord of Winterfell, but not Lord Robb.

That said, it's never poor form to use the terms milord/milady if you're highborn or m'lord/m'lady for smallfolk.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just a heads-up that I'm on holiday 'till the end of august, and that my internet connection is horrible. Cya in september. Feel free to ghost my character.
Cheers,

DrZombie.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 14, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Hi guys, just a heads-up that I'm on holiday 'till the end of august, and that my internet connection is horrible. Cya in september. Feel free to ghost my character.
> Cheers,
> 
> DrZombie.




We'll try not to get your character killed... Or married


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Aug 14, 2011)

Lets kill him and then marry him...oh wait that doesnt seem right...


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 25, 2011)

Last update and response were three days ago...

Just curious if people are stumped, or maybe off on one last vacation before summer is over?


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been temporarily overwhelmed with work (ironically, caused by other people taking vacation). I am planning to post today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

There may be another player joining the game; he's been talking to me via email trying to hash out a character concept.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm here.  I am updating whenever it seems appropriate.


----------



## muggie2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Created a character, and posted it. Roy Stone. Big lad, young, muscle-bound laboring type.
Hasn't been seen before, not a member of the party. Sure to be seen soon, though.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Great entrance post.

For the record, Robin, Sleepy Pate, and Haken are the only named charactets who'd recognize Roy Stone easily (having for one reason or another guarded or paid the mine workers frequently). Ser Laton, Ser Jarl, and Mhyrko would need a successful Challenging (9 or higher) Status or Cunning: Memory test to recognize Roy. Of course, they're more than able to let it slide and accept the story on the word of the other three.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys. I see my char is neither married nor dead .

I've been reading the thread, will post when it's appropriate .


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Hi guys. I see my char is neither married nor dead .




There's still time....


----------



## Captain Impossible (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome back, Dr. Zombie. Tangentially, I may be unavailable the first week of September. I'm going to write up a post to keep everything going and move my character around as necessary.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I'm back, and I posted. I think we should quickly plan our course of action, because right now it appears like we're barely holding our ground in the two intrigue encounters. It's partly expected, as right now we're heavier in combat characters than duplicitous schemers. 

I'd have to look over the rules again, but I think we need to look at aiding other characters, or possibly walking away from encounters. Gurthngwaw has a good idea with his last awareness roll, and everyone with more awareness than diplomatic skills might want to consider doing that. That and we need our resident steward to throw down some persuasive mojo on this situation.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 9, 2011)

For those who don't have access to the rules (at all, or easily available when posting), this might help your planning.

[sblock=Intrigue Essentials]
Actions during an Intrigue:
*Assist:* Pass a Challenging (9+) Persuasion test, add half (round down) your Persuasion rank to an ally's next test this conflict.
*Consider:* Give up action this exchange, next exchange, get +2B, but bonus dice cannot exceed your rank in whatever ability you test.
*Fast Talk:* Talk nonsense. Test Persuasion vs opponent's passive Will (4 x Will rank); if you earn 2 successes, opponent loses Cunning rank from his Intrigue defense score.
*Influence:* Basic/common action. Make a Persuasion or Deception test vs opponent's Intrigue defense to deal influence damage to his composure. Gain bonus dice based on technique, possible modifiers based on your disposition, influence reduced by opponent's disposition.
*Manipulate:* Goad opponent. Test Persuasion vs opponent's passive Will (4 x Will rank); on success, you choose opponent's technique in the next exchange.
*Mollify:* Repair someone's Composure. Pass a Formidable (12+) Persuasion test, restore composure equal to number of successes times your Persuasion rank, reduced by target's disposition towards you.
*Quit:* The intrigue ends, although their may be plot related consequences depending on the matter being discussed...
*Read Target:* Make an Awareness test vs opponent's passive Deception (4 x Deception rank); on success, learn target's current disposition towards you and his current technique. You also gain +1D on all Deception and Persuasion tests for the rest of the intrigue.
*Shield of Reputation:* Use your status to influence opponent. Make a Status test vs opponent's base Will rank; on success, opponent's disposition improves 1 step. Limit 1 per intrigue.
*Yield:* Offer a compromised outcome. If accepted, intrigue ends with compromised results. If not accepted, opponent can make a counter-offer or outright refuse.
*Combat!:* You stop talking and start smacking!

Whenever your Composure is reduced, you may take on Frustration to lessen the damage further. Each point of Frustration you take reduces damage to your composure equal to your Will rank, but imposes -1D (1 penalty dice) on all Deception and Persuasion tests until the end of the Intrigue. If you gain more Frustration than your Will rank, you are defeated as if your composure was reduced to 0.
At the end of an intrigue, all damage to composure and accumulated frustration is removed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Essentials]
During each round of combat, you may take 1 Greater Action (G) or 2 Lesser Actions (L), and any number (limited by the Narrator case-by-case) of Free Actions (F). Only one of these actions may be an attack.

In order to attack, one of the following must be true:
You are armed with a Fighting weapon and are adjacent to an opponent (this is called being engaged)
You are armed with a Reach Fighting weapon and are within 3 yards of an opponent
You are armed with a Close Range Marksmanship weapon and are within 10 yards of an opponent
You are armed with a Long Range Marksmanship weapon and are within 100 yards of an opponent

Actions during Combat:
*Standard Attack (L):* Test Fighting or Marksmanship vs opponent's combat defense. Deal base damage x number of successes reduced by opponent's Armor Rating.
*Divided Attack (G):* Only way to attack multiple foes in one round. Divide all your Fighting dice as you wish among all your opponents, then divide any Bonus dice (cannot assign more Bonus dice than Fighting dice) as well. Resolve each attack separately as above.
*Two-Weapon Attack (G):* If you have a Fighting weapon in main hand and an Off-Hand weapon in your other, you may add the Off-Hand weapon's damage bonus to the main weapon's base damage when calculating damage for the attack. You lose any Defensive bonus of the Off-Hand weapon until your next turn.
*Combining Attack (G):* Combine Divided Attack and Two-Weapon Attack. Divide dice as in Divided Attack, but add the Off-Hand damage bonus to all attacks.
*Pull Rider From Mount (G):* If armed with a Grab weapon or pole-arm. Make a Fighting test vs opponent's passive Animal Handling: Ride (4 x Animal Handling rank + Rank bonus dice); on success, opponent pulled from mount and he lands prone.
*Pin (G):* If you are already grabbing an opponent (you used a Grab weapon last attack), pass an opposed Athletics test vs opponent, you maintain pin on opponent (who can take no actions except trying to escape and is considered Helpless). To escape a pin, pass an opposed Fighting: Brawling test vs opponent.

Mounted attacks:
If you are mounted during combat, you:
- Use your mount's Movement instead of your own
- Gain +1B on Fighting tests vs non-mounted opponents
- Gain +2 to your base Fighting damage if the steed is war trained and didn't move
- May spend your Destiny points to allow your mount to take injuries and/or wounds if it is attacked

*Assist (L):* If assisting on an attack, you must be adjacent to opponent, otherwise, ally must be able to see and hear you (adjacency required on case-by-case). Add half (round down) of your rank in the ability being Assisted as bonus dice to your ally's next test. Bonus dice cannot exceed ally's rank in ability.
*Catch Breath (G):* Make an Automatic (0+) Endurance test, remove 1 damage per success.
*Charge (G):* Move up to twice your Movement, then make a Standard Attack with -1D on the attack but +2 to weapon's base damage.
*Dodge (G):* Move up to half your Movement. Make an Agility test; the result replaces your Combat Defense until your next turn. Add any Defensive bonuses from your weapons to the test.
*Interact (L):* Manipulate an object in the environment (pick up, open door, draw weapon, etc...)
*Move (L):* Move your speed in yards.
*Sprint (G):* Move your sprint speed in yards (4 x Movement)
*Fall Down/Stand Up (L):* Fall prone or stand from prone. If your Armor Rating is 6 or higher, this action requires a Greater Action.
*Drive/Ride (Varies):* If your steed is war trained and not injured, you must spend a Lesser action to control it, otherwise, you must spend a Greater Action. Make an Automatic (0+) Animal Handling test; you control your mount for 1 round per success, unless circumstances change (such as it becomes injured). Driving a vehicle requires a Lesser Action on the driver's behalf.
*Pass (G):* Take no action, but gain +2B on your next test next round. Bonus dice may not exceed your rank in tested ability.
*Use Ability (Varies):* You may use other abilities not directly related to combat (ie, Athletics to jump, Awareness to spot reinforcements, etc.). Required action determined on case-by-case basis.
*Use Destiny Point (No action):* You spend or burn a destiny point.
*Yield (G):* You give up. Honorable opponents may even recognize it. If you reenter combat after yielding, it is dishonorable and you take -1D on all Persuasion and Status tests with anyone who witnessed your treachery.
*Aim (L):* Gain +1B on your next Fighting or Marksmanship test. Bonus dice cannot exceed ability's rank.
*Cautious Attack (L):* Make an standard attack with a -1D penalty. You gain +3 to your Combat Defense until your next turn.
*Counterattack (G):* Hold an attack until later in round. Your turn ends now, but before your next turn, you may make a standard attack against anyone who engages you or you can see for Marksmanship attacks. This interrupts opponent's action. If opponent charged you and you have a Fighting weapon, gain +2 to your weapon's base damage.
*Disarm (G):* Make a Fighting test vs opponent's passive Fighting (4 x Fighting rank). If you get 2 successes, you disarm opponent. If you critically fail (fail by 5 or more), you are disarmed. If you have a hand free, you grab weapon, otherwise it goes 1d6 yards in a random direction.
*Distract (L):* Make a Cunning test vs opponent's passive Will (4 x Will rank). On success, opponent loses Awareness from Combat Defense until his next turn or he is attacked (whichever is first)
*Knockdown (L):* Make an Athletics test vs opponent's passive Agility (4 x Agility rank). On success, opponent is knocked prone. If you moved this turn first, you get +2 to your test.
*Knockout (L):* Versus unaware foe only. Make a Fighting test vs opponent's passive Endurance (4 x Endurance rank). On success, opponent is stunned and takes -5 to Combat Defense. If you earn 2 successes, opponent is knocked unconscious. Each round, opponent may attempt a Formidable (12+) Endurance: Resilience test to wake up/recover from stun; otherwise, the stun ends after 1d6 rounds and the unconsciousness after 1d6 minutes. You may also spend a Destiny point to negate effect.
*Maneuver (L):* Make a Fighting test vs opponent's passive Fighting (4 x Fighting rank). On success, opponent gets -1D on all tests for one round, and you may move opponent 1 yard per success in any direction (opponent allowed a Routine (6+) Awareness test to avoid lethal spaces).
*Reckless Attack (G):* Make a standard attack with +1D, but take a -5 penalty to your Combat Defense until your next turn.
*Trample (G):* Mounted only. Move your mount in straight line through any number of opponents' spaces and make an Animal Handling test vs each opponent's Combat Defense (if steed not war trained, add +6 to opponent's Combat Defense, add cumulative +5 to Combat Defense for each opponent after first). On success, deal damage equal to mount's Athletics rank x number of successes.

Whenever your Health is reduced, you may take on Injuries to lessen the damage. Each injury you take reduces damage to your Health equal to your Endurance rank, but imposes -1 penalty on all tests. You cannot have more Injuries than your rank in Endurance.
Alternatively, when your Health is reduced, you may take on Wounds to lessen the damage. Each Wound you take completely removes the damage from one hit, but imposes -1D on all tests. If the number of Wounds you have equals your Endurance rank, you die.
If your Health is reduced to 0, you lose. Your opponent chooses the result of your defeat (death, maiming, ransom, taking the black, unconsciousness) unless you burn a destiny point.

I am not using the Critical Hit and Fumble rules.

Fatigue:
At any time during combat (even if not your turn), you may accept a point of Fatigue to gain some benefit until your next turn. Each point of Fatigue adds -1 penalty to all tests. You cannot accept more Fatigue than your Endurance rank.
Possible benefits:
- Ignore armor penalty
- Ignore 1 wound
- Ignore all injuries
- Gain 1 Lesser action; this action may be used to attack, even if you've already done an attack this round
You lose 1 point of Fatigue every 4 hours of rest.

Recovery:
At the end of a combat, remove all damage to your Health (not including Injuries and Wounds).
You may roll to recover from injuries a day after incurring them. The difficulty of the Endurance test depends on the amount of activity during the day (Light Activity: Routine (6+); Moderate Activity: Challenging (9+); Strenuous Activity: Formidable (12+)). Each success removes 1 injury.
You may roll to recover from wounds a week after incurring them. The difficulty of the Endurance test depends on the amount of activity during the week (Light Activity: Challenging (9+); Moderate Activity: Hard (15+); Strenuous Activity: Heroic (21+). Success removes 1 wound, plus 1 per two degrees of success. A critical failure (fail by 5 or more), adds 1 wound. If you cannot accept the wound, you die.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Destiny Point Essentials]
Spent Destiny Points return after achieving a story goal.
Burnt Destiny Points are gone forever.
Destiny Points may be bought with experience after achieving story goals, or be rewarded for doing particularly noteworthy things during play.
Destiny Points may be invested to gain a Benefit Quality after achieving a story goal, or regained by removing a Benefit Quality (certain Benefits note that the invested Destiny Point cannot be recovered in certain circumstances)
At any (reasonable) time, a character may add a Drawback to gain a Destiny Point. Note though, that Drawbacks inflicted on a character do not automatically add a Destiny Point.

A spent Destiny Point can:
- Add +1B to a test, which can exceed the normal ability rank limit
- Convert a bonus die to a test die
- Remove a penalty die
- Add a penalty die to an opponent's test
- Take an extra Lesser Action; this action may be used to attack, even if you've already attacked this round
- Ignore Armor Penalty for 1 round
- Change another character's disposition by one step in either direction
- Negate another character's spent Destiny Point
- Add minor detail to a scene (that lock there? yeah, it's actually pretty shoddy)
- Activate or ignore an environmental quality (penalties from rain/snow, loosing a herd of cattle onto the battlefield, pulling a bystander into the way of a hit on you, etc. - not all combats will have environmental qualities)

A burnt Destiny Point can:
- Convert all bonus dice to test dice
- Add +5 to test result
- Automatically succeed on 1 test as if you rolled difficulty exactly
- Remove all damage and injuries (but not wounds)
- Choose consequence of own defeat
- Change another character's successful test into a failed test
- Automatically compel another character in an intrigue
- Permanently remove one of your Drawbacks
- Negate another character's burnt Destiny Point
- Add significant detail to a scene (wow! this journal completely maps out Jon Snow's heritage!)
- Avoid certain death. Character may be presumed dead, but will actually reappear some appropriate time later
[/sblock]


----------



## Captain Impossible (Sep 29, 2011)

As a heads up, I'll be hard to reach between the 30th and the 7th.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Oct 24, 2011)

I have some quick questions/ideas about the current brouhaha we're in, and general schemes to strengthen our house (Ser Jarl may be honor bound, but I'm a sneaky jerk).

-Jacelynn is the current rightful heir to House Weatherly. When Lady Palla's child is born, will it become the rightful heir to House Weatherly?

-The head of House Crelling (Ser Gareth) has three daughters. If the eldest were to marry, would this override Ser Gough claim?

-To what degree is it acceptable to go to war with other houses?

Here's my take on what we might have facing us. We make it to the tournament. Hopefully, we do well, winning glory and maybe a claim on the Lakelights. 

House Lynderly and House Weatherly are likely to oppose the legitimacy of Lady Palla's child. We might be able to convince Lynderly to acknowledge the marriage of Ondrew and Palla (it could be said that it helps House Lynderly, by making a banner house into a cadet branch and Ondrew's death freeing up Lady Palla for another marriage down the road). 

Jacelynn's uncle would probably view both Jacelynn and the child threats to his claim to House Weatherly, so there is likely no way of winning him over. If Lynderly is on our side, that might be enough to pry the uncle's butt off the house seat. Otherwise, House Vantri could try more direct measures.

Of course, we have no idea what may transpire even on the way to the tournament, let alone what could happen at the tournament. But I was wondering everyone's thoughts on what course of action our house should be going in.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 25, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> -Jacelynn is the current rightful heir to House Weatherly. When Lady Palla's child is born, will it become the rightful heir to House Weatherly?




Technically, yes. Jacelynn for now, Palla and Ondrew's child when born.

In practice though, rulership of a house goes to whoever can field the most swords



Captain Impossible said:


> -The head of House Crelling (Ser Gareth) has three daughters. If the eldest were to marry, would this override Ser Gough claim?




Eh... maybe.

Given that Gareth has three daughters, it's primarily though his fiat that Ser Gough is named heir.

If one of his daughters were to marry, she would likely become a member of the other house (assuming she married a first born from a landed knight or higher status house). Her husband would have no claim on House Crelling land, but were Gareth to die, might be named some sort of regent until a child of their was born. Even so... it's unlikely, unless the house was of lower status than House Crelling and it was a second son or some such, in which case it's more advantageous for the groom's house to ship the son over to House Crelling.



Captain Impossible said:


> -To what degree is it acceptable to go to war with other houses?




To the degree that you don't piss off anyone larger than you 

Open war is frowned upon officially, but really, Westeros is huge, and small border skirmishes happen all the time between rival houses. If you can justify it (this is where intrigue-y goodness is valuable), then you can get the bigger houses to look the other way.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Nov 4, 2011)

10 days or more for some of us since our last post...just wondering if thats unusual or par for the course?  Seems unlikely that anyone couldnt toss a response up just to keep it flowing so maybe some of us are losing interest?  Especially those playing the lords...its at the point where decisions have to be made and you are the ones that need to make them before we can proceed.  Unless we are going to stay at the inn another day in which case we can post accordingly.  Im enjoying it but i didnt make a lord because we already had two but personally i believe if your going to play a leader then you really need to be more active since the hierarchy in a game like this is so very significant.   Or maybe im wrong idk but i would sure like to know why the brakes are on.


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't speak for the other players, but I know things have been busy for me lately, and I like trying to let each player get a response in before I do an update.

That said, I'm not unconvinced that I've thrown too many balls into this juggling act; I hope I haven't overwhelmed anyone with various goings-on, but if I have I can start weeding some things down.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still interested in the campaign. I've been waiting for a response in the IC thread. Dr. Z is normally pretty quick with the responses, so I'm surprised we haven't heard from him. 

I think one of the issues is that we're in an intrigue heavy part of the adventure, and our only intrigue-based person has been MIA for a while (his character profile says he's busy until Nov. 11th). I think we should contact Dr. Z, Shaggy, and Jackslate to see if they're still interested. 

Also, we may want to consider recruiting a schemer. As it is, four of the six PCs have a deception of 1. Another schemer would make us less incapacitated when it comes to talking. If need be, I might be able to recruit players.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think Dr. Z was away for a bit, but should be back by now. But I agree - we're kinda having to wait for the noble-types on this, 'cause there's the Palla issue and the sell-sword issue that both need a political resolution or decision  and then, well, we can't exactly just head out of there without them now, can we? We need some sort of decision on that too. We take our lead from the nobles on this too.
We could, of course, have our characters have a discussion with each other while we're waiting, and get us some backstory...


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm still very interested in this game. I'm waiting for the response of the other characters at the table. I should have put that in a post maybe. Laton is in way over his head, and he knows it. But I'm having a great time and i really really enjoy the game.


----------



## Gurthngwaw (Nov 5, 2011)

So the two people who need to decide what we are going to do are waiting for...what exactly?  Ser Lanton and Ser Jarl are the only two Sers and both have status 3.  Its all you guys.  You have noone to wait for.  There is noone else you need to confer with or hear from.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Nov 5, 2011)

Gurthngwaw,

I did reply. Read my post directly preceding your last post in the IC thread. I had made a decision. I've been waiting for reaction posts from other nobles.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> Gurthngwaw,
> 
> I did reply. Read my post directly preceding your last post in the IC thread. I had made a decision. I've been waiting for reaction posts from other nobles.




Been waiting for a bit myself. Something will happen soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Captain Impossible (Dec 14, 2011)

First off, I'm thoroughly pleased with my opening attack.

But getting back to the intent of this post, perhaps we should PM Shaggy and Jackslate and ask them if they're still interested? Nothing draws in derelict RPers like the smell of combat.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> First off, I'm thoroughly pleased with my opening attack.




I'm not so pleased with mine, but, on the other hand, I'm a blacksmith, not a combat specialist. And, in-character, it might spur him on to becoming more proficient with weapons. Or even getting a decent weapon!

Perhaps the combat will draw them back, like moths to a flame...


----------



## Cor Azer (Dec 14, 2011)

Captain Impossible said:


> First off, I'm thoroughly pleased with my opening attack.
> 
> But getting back to the intent of this post, perhaps we should PM Shaggy and Jackslate and ask them if they're still interested? Nothing draws in derelict RPers like the smell of combat.




I PMed them a few days ago since I was expecting combat. No response from ShaggySpellsword, but jackslate mentioned that he had gotten really busy, had to drop a bunch of games, but might try to pop in again.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> I PMed them a few days ago since I was expecting combat. No response from ShaggySpellsword, but jackslate mentioned that he had gotten really busy, had to drop a bunch of games, but might try to pop in again.




Shall we continue?


----------

